# Converting a M&P .45 FS to a Mid Size.



## BPS (Aug 4, 2012)

Here in the peoples republic of Kalifornia the only M&P .45 on the safe handguns list, is the FS with the 4 1/2" barrel. They don't even list the .45c

I know its a small thing, but I would really rather have a 4" barrel & slide.

Is it only a matter of changing out the barrel & slide??

Thanks, Lee


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The dust cover will need to be trimmed as well.


----------



## BPS (Aug 4, 2012)

Gotcha, Thanks for the help.

Lee


----------

